# Taxes with Uber?



## Timinator1313 (May 28, 2015)

I'm sure this question has been posted before, but how do taxes work with Uber? I know that I'll receive a 1099 since I'm treated as an independent contractor and Uber does not deduct taxes, but what can I deduct with Uber? Can I deduct miles within trips (actual Uber trips, not mileage "searching" for riders), as well as maintenance on the vehicle?


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Timinator1313 said:


> I'm sure this question has been posted before, but how do taxes work with Uber? I know that I'll receive a 1099 since I'm treated as an independent contractor and Uber does not deduct taxes, but what can I deduct with Uber? Can I deduct miles within trips (actual Uber trips, not mileage "searching" for riders), as well as maintenance on the vehicle?


Check out the "Tax" portion of the forum. Every question you asked has pretty much been answered there.

Couple of points though: Don't drive around looking for a ride request. Park your car in a high residential or commercial area and wait.

Track all miles while you are online INCLUDING miles you drive back. For instance if your last ride takes you 20 miles further out track the miles back, even if you don't get a ride request on the way back or even if you go offline.

The miles, both dead miles (picking up a pax/driving back to where you started) and miles on a trip, which are also tracked by Uber, can be claimed as working miles. If you're expenses are higher than the standard .575 cent per mile IRS rate then claim that but be prepared to show proof of your expenses are higher.

I've also read that Uber send 1099's with the total fares NOT the total amount you're paid. The 1099 includes the Uber cut because you are paying Uber 20% to use their platform. The Uber feed can be claimed as a business expense.

I have yet to file a tax report using a 1099 from Uber but this is the information I've gathered from the forum of which I've verified some of it on my own. Best to consult a tax advisor than take advice from a message board though.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

You can deduct all the miles driven while the app is on. You have to deduct Uber 20% to 25% and you have to deduct the $1-1.75 per ride safe ride fee. Yes the fee that was never yours to begin with Uber says they pay to you (and of course take it right back).

When you look at your end of week pay statement the don't include the srf in the fares section. But when you work for an incentive they include the srf with a term called "gross fares". EVIL UBER!


----------

